
The Race to Create Elon Musk’s Hyperloop Heats Up - rajathagasthya
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-race-to-create-elon-musks-hyperloop-heats-up-1448899356
======
hooloovoo_zoo
"The pod has been pressurized to minimize the G forces" ???

